# [Disque dur] Disparition subite d'un dossier (résolu)

## Pyro MX

Bonjour à tous. Je sais qu'il n'est pas l'idéal de mettre plus qu'une question dans un thread - je vais essayer de mettre le tout dans un ensemble le plus précis possible, étant donné que le problème que j'ai s'échelonne en plusieurs sections.

D'abord et d'une, voici ma configuration:

CPU | AMD64 3400+

OS | Windows XP sur une partition NTFS / Gentoo Linux 2007.0 sur les autres partitions, partition principale en ext3

KERNEL | 2.6.23-gentoo-r3

MONTAGE NTFS | Via NTFS-3G

WINDOW MANAGER | GNOME 2.20.1

SYSTÈME DE LOGS | syslog-ng

Ensuite, le problème:

Un dossier situé dans mon home nommé "Mes Images" a bizarrement disparu. Je sais que je n'ai jamais tenté de supprimer ce dossier en entier. J'ai cependant copié des images prevenant de ma partition NTFS vers ce dossier (transfert effectué en utilisant Nautilus).

La (les) question:

D'où a pu provenir le problème? Avez-vous des suggestions pour recouvrir un dossier lorsqu'il s'en va subitement dans la 4e dimention?

Ce que j'ai effectué jusqu'à date:

Panique (c'est passé)  :Wink: 

Vérification des logs (plus précisément "messages", qui ne semble indiquer aucune activité suspecte, à moins que je ne cherche pas la bonne chose. Si vous voulez des morceaux précis de logs, demandez-le moi, car je ne sais pas lesquels vous donner pour pointer efficacement la source du problème)

Recherche dans le système de ficher pour le dossier perdu (n'a rien donné)

Recherche de cas de corruption de fichers avec NTFS-3G (personne ne semble avoir eu de tels problèmes avec NTFS-3G)

Mes "guess":

Quelqu'un a délibérément supprimé ce dossier à distance

Une corruption a eu lieu avec le transfert provenant de ma partition NTFS

Il ne s'est rien passé du tout - le dossier a été corrompu. C'est triste, mais ça arrive

J'espère que je n'ai rien oublié! Si je manque de précision à certains endroits, n'hésitez pas à me remettre à ma place!  :Wink:  Merci d'avance!

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Déjà "démonte" ta partition et ne la remonte plus qu'en read-only.

Ensuite fsck d'abord pour voir si il n'y as pas d'erreur.

Après y'a des outils récupérations, certains sont spécialisés dans les fichiers de types images,mais je me rappelle plus des noms.

----------

## Pyro MX

Je n'ai pas pu démonter ma partition à partir de Gentoo - il me disait que le système de fichiers était toujours occupé. J'ai donc pris un LiveCD d'Ubuntu 7.04 pour rouler la commande "fsck /dev/hda4" (la partition n'était pas montée, soit dit en passant). Apparemment, mon hda4  est "clean".

----------

## Desintegr

Tu peux utiliser PhotoRec par exemple pour retrouver tes images.

Par contre, ça risque de prendre du temps en fonction de la taille de ta partition.

----------

## VikingB

D'une ancienne revue Linux+ de 2006 (*), ces logiciels-ci permettaient de récupérer des données en général .Je ne sais pas si cela peut t'aider :

dd_rescue ( www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/ddrescue )

GNU Ddrescue (pas le même qu'ici dessus ) http://www.gnu.org/software/ddrescue/ddrescue.html

Myrescue http://myrescue.sourceforge.net

Recoverdm  www.vanheusden.com/recoverdm/

(*) L'article peut être téléchargé en entier depuis : http://www.lpmagazine.org/prt/view/telecharger.html

----------

## Pyro MX

Merci beaucoup pour vos suggestions. Les options sont intéressantes - je m'en servirais surement si je ne risquais pas d'endommager mon disque dur en tentant  une récupération. J'ai des backups vieux d'un an de mes fichiers que j'ai perdus -  je me demande s'il ne serait pas plus judicieux de les utiliser plus que de risquer de perdre plus de fichiers   :Confused: 

Je vais étudier cela et je vous reviens avec ma décision et les résultats.

EDIT: J'ai trouvé magicrescue en recherchant dans Portage, il semblait très intéressant. Malheureusement, le package est maské   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Les systèmes de récupération de données sont sûr, ils se contentent de lire la partition source sans la modifier, et enregistrent le fichiers récupérés ailleurs.

Tu peut déjà tenter PhotoRec qui fonctionne sur ce principe.

Pour le fsck, si la partition a été démonté proprement celui du ext3 affichera toujours "clean", il faut forcer la vérification avec l'option -f

Par contre si fsck te propose de réparer le système, refuse et tente de récupérer tes données avec un autre outil, ou fait une sauvegarde avant, cette opération est très dangereuse.

Si ton fsck ne détecte vraiment aucune erreurs, va falloir penser a une erreur de manipulation, ou un petit farceur.

En attendant monte toujours ta partition qu'en ro (tu peut ajouter l'option au fstab), tant que les données sont pas écrasées par d'autres elles sont récupérables !

----------

## Pyro MX

Je ne me suis pas aperçu de la disparition du dossier directement après sa disparition - je crois que ça a pris quelques jours avant que je m'en aperçoive. Alors s'il ne fallait rien déplacer, je crois que c'est foutu. Voilà ce que fsck -f m'a donné avec le live d'ubuntu:

```

fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)

e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)

Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes

Pass 2: Checking directory structure

Pass 3: Checking directory connectivity

Pass 4: Checking reference counts

Pass 5: Checking group summary information

/dev/hda4: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****

/dev/hda4: 497026/12140544 files (4.3% non-contiguous), 9205262/24254133 blocks

```

Excepté le "***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****" qui m'a étonné un peu surtout que je n'ai rien pesé, tout semble en place.

Je vais m'essayer avec Photorec.

----------

## ghoti

 *Pyro MX wrote:*   

> EDIT: J'ai trouvé magicrescue en recherchant dans Portage, il semblait très intéressant. Malheureusement, le package est maské  

 

Il n'est pas "hardmasqué" mais simplement "tildarché" sur AMD64.

Sinon, (j'ose pas le dire) le dossier ne serait-il pas simplement caché ou déplacé ?

----------

## Pyro MX

Non, le dossier n'est pas caché ni déplacé (j'ai recherché avec l'outil de recherche de GNOME dans les fichiers cachés et aussi fouillé dans mes dossiers). 

Avant de m'essayer avec Photorec, quel est le meilleur "endroit" d'après-vous pour exécuter Photorec? Car je peux toujours exécuter le logiciel à partir de mon Linux même, mais si ma partition est en read-only, je ne pourrai pas placer les fichiers récupérés (s'il y en a) sur ce même disque dur. Donc, supposons que j'ai une clef USB (un mini disque dur en fait), serait-ce une bonne idée de placer la récupération sur la clef?

----------

## loopx

Bien sur que c'est une bonne idée (fin je pense)... Quand tu aura retrouvé ta partition, tu pourra la replacer sur tout périphérique amovible, pour autant que tu l'ai monté avant!

En lisant ce thread, je me demande si une erreur humaine n'en est pas la raison .. ta partition n'a pas d'erreur... ptet un ptit malin qui est venu faire des modifs sans que tu le sache   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Quote:*   

> . ta partition n'a pas d'erreur...

 

Heu le "***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****" n'indique pas que fsck a effectué de réparations mineures sur la partition ? J'ai lu sur internet qu'il faut reexécuter fsck jusqu'à ce que ce message disparaisse.

----------

## VikingB

Photorec est maintenant inclus dans testdisk d'après ce que jevois :

 *Quote:*   

> Multi-platform tool to check and undelete partition, supports reiserfs, ntfs, fat32, ext2/3 and many others. Also includes PhotoRec to recover pictures from digital camera memory.
> 
> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk

 

----------

## ghoti

 *Pyro MX wrote:*   

> Voilà ce que fsck -f m'a donné avec le live d'ubuntu:
> 
> ```
> 
> fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
> ...

 

Suite à cette commande, il n'y a rien dans le dossier "lost+found" de la partition ?

----------

## Pyro MX

Non, rien dans ce dossier.

----------

## Pyro MX

Bonjour à tous.

Bonne nouvelle, mon dossier n'est pas entièrement perdu. Photorec est capable d'en récupérer pas mal de morceaux (c'est fou ce que ça peut aller chercher c'est outil-là!). Donc je devrais avoir pas mal de choses récupérées à la fin de la récupération (j'y vais à coups de 6go avec ma clef   :Razz:  ). Malheureusement, Photorec ne recouvre pas les SVG. Mais ce n'est pas hyper grave, étant donné que je n'en avais pas beaucoup.

Par rapport à la cause de la suppression, aucune piste. Alors j'ai changé tous mes mots de passe.

Alors un immense merci à vous tous pour votre aide, elle m'a été d'une grande utilité!   :Smile:  Grâce à vous, je n'ai pas tout perdu!   :Smile: 

----------

